# Looking for info...



## kahloop1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello group, can anyone provide information on this middleweight bike I just picked up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2020)

@Oilit


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 30, 2020)

I believe that "bluegrass" was a product sold by Belknap hardware stores. 
At one time "Viking" was a Westfield product label.


----------



## kahloop1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Oilit (Jan 31, 2020)

The chain ring and general lines of your bike make me think of Huffy. You might want to look at this catalog from 1961:








						1961 Walthour & Hood Catalog - Huffy, Dayton and Raleigh Bicycles | Middleweight Bicycles
					

I bought this off EBay not long ago and it has a certain charm, plus a good deal of interest. And I want to thank Floyd @WetDogGraphix for converting these from pdf's to jpg's so they could be posted!




					thecabe.com
				



But that double top tube has me stumped. Can we get a close up of the rear drop out?


----------



## kahloop1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thank you for the info. I do believe this is a Huffy made bike. I will post some more pics later. Any idea on the value....paid $160, just wondering if I overpaid.
Thanks again!


----------



## kahloop1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Oilit said:


> The chain ring and general lines of your bike make me think of Huffy. You might want to look at this catalog from 1961:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oilit (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow, a New Departure front brake! I wasn't expecting that! It was probably an aftermarket add-on and they're worth a few bucks now. As for the bike, I found a catalog picture of a 1964 Huffy Silver Jet that looks very similar to yours, posted by @jd56.








						64 huffy silver jet catalog
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## Scout Evans (Jan 31, 2020)

You have a nice complete bike. The front brake and reflectors on the grips are great. Well worth your $160 imo. The serial on Huffys have a digit then an "H". Yours is 6H, meaning the year ends in a 6.  What decade is up to the features of the bike.  Yours is a 66 Huffy made bike imo. Here's a 66 Huffy Eldorado:


----------



## kahloop1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks so much for the info...


----------



## kahloop1 (Feb 1, 2020)

kahloop1 said:


> Thanks so much for the info...



Ooh I forgot, should this have 26 x 2.25 tires?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2020)

The 26" Middleweights use 26 x 1.75 tires. The 2.25's are used on Balloon bikes.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 1, 2020)

I agree with Huffy.    $160.00 for what you got is SOLID !!  good job there .   Front brake is incredible .   26 X 1.75 in  my opinion on the tires.  GREAT BIKE !!


----------



## kahloop1 (Feb 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The 26" Middleweights use 26 x 1.75 tires. The 2.25's are used on Balloon bikes.



I thought so, second middle weight I bought with these tire...Grr


----------



## jd56 (Feb 2, 2020)

I agree that the year is 6H..1966.
Because it is the painted frame vs the chromed version my guess yours would be the  "Camaro" model

@partsguy is the Huffy guru.

The "Blue Grass" legend sounds like the Belkamp retailer labeled version of the "Camaro".

Your single switched tanklight can be upgraded to the dual switch (horn and headlight) dash panel. Of course you'd need to add the horn to the tank.

Here is (was) my Silver Jets.
Also pictured is the very rare rear tailight.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 8, 2020)

very nice Huffy, er Viking.

The New Departure WD is worth more than what you paid for the bike.    Good deal.


----------



## kahloop1 (Feb 8, 2020)

> jd56 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the year is 6H..1966.
> ...


----------



## kahloop1 (Feb 8, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> very nice Huffy, er Viking.
> 
> The New Departure WD is worth more than what you paid for the bike.    Good deal.



Thanks for that info.


----------

